# Beretta Tomcat 3032 INOX



## Vegasrph (Mar 21, 2012)

Bought this at a local gun show, gave it to my wife as a gift, but she doesn't like shooting. We went to an indoor range and fired thru 1 box of shells. So, looks like I am going to be selling my brand new Beretta Tomcat INOX that I just bought. I also have an extra magazine AND Pearce finger extensions for both mags too. I have about $435 + tax invested in this gun, but need to find it a new home. I have it listed on GunBroker right now, so if you are interested, take a look.

Beretta Tomcat conceal carry INOX Stainless 3032 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------

